# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloedarmoede

## heikokiel

Ik kreeg te horen van de huisarts dat ik bloedarmoede had en een te hoog bloedbezinksel ook verlies ik gewicht kan het gewichtsverlies een oorzaak zijn van de bloedarmoede en te hoog bezinksel?

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Heikokiel,

Ikzelf heb bloedarmoede gehad en had toen ook gewichtsverlies, dus je bent niet de enige  :Wink: 

Verder vond ik het volgende:
*Symptomen van anemie*
*Symptomen van anemie veroorzaakt door ijzertekort*
• bleekheid
• zwakte
• vermoeidheid
• pijn in de borststreek
• kortademigheid
• hartkloppingen
• een verhoogde hartslag bij inspanning
• snelle ademhaling
• lage bloeddruk
*Symptomen van anemie veroorzaakt door B12- tekort
alle bovenstaande plus de volgende:*
• geelzucht
• dove en tintelende handen en voeten
• evenwichtstoornissen
• verwardheid
• persoonlijkheidsstoornissen en depressie
symptomen van anemie veroorzaakt door foliumzuurtekort zijn dezelfde als die van anemie veroorzaakt door vitamine B12- tekort.
*Ook volgende symptomen kunnen voorkomen:*
• donkere/bloederige stoelgang
• pijn in de onderbuik
• gewichtsverlies
• vermoeidheid
• pijn in de borst
_(Bron :goedgezond.be)_

*Bezinking (sedimentatie) (2-20mm).*
Meest waarschijnlijk: te hoog = onsteking.
Een hoge bezinking is een aanwijzing voor de aanwezigheid van ontsteking.
De bezinking geeft geen aanwijzing over de oorzaak van die ontsteking. Het is echter wel een alarmsignaal: is uw bezinking duidelijk te hoog, dan hapert er iets. Een normale bezinking betekent echter niet automatisch dat alles in orde is.
_(Bron :http://users.telenet.be/huisarts-dok...edroutine.html)_

Hopelijk gaat het inmiddels beter met je  :Smile: 

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

